# Equalactin! Has anyone tried this for IBS? I have and...



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

My gastro. doctor told me to try it and it seems to work fairly well. It equalizes the water imbalance in your bowels to restore normal bowel movements, preventing diarrhea or constipation. You can buy it at any local pharmacy over-the-counter. I like it because you can use it everyday to prevent problems or take it when you feel an onset of IBS. I would be interested to hear what anyone else thinks. Thanks! Wendy ------------------Wendy L. Sybert


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

i tried equalactin , one tablet one time(i suffer from mostly D-type) it made me soooo sick i thought i was going to end up in the ER very bad symptoms i had D and pain so bad i thought i was going to pass out i called the pharamacy and i ended up taking like 8 teaspoons of imodium and 2 phenergan(prescription for nausea)over a 6 hour period just to get it to stop.it put me down for 3 days dehydrated and weak .so if you are going to try this stuff BE CAREFUL


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Equalactin or Fibercon is just a synthetic fiber. It is given for both constipation AND diarrhea. Probably, most people who try it for diarrhea don't experience the effect described above.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 1999)

Works for me. Better than most things have worked. But when I ran out I bought Fibercon (same thing---different form) because it's cheaper. Of course, this is this week. Next week it may not work at all. But we enjoy what relief we can get.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Eaualaction has worked for me. There was a post a few days back about it as well.It seems easier on my system than the fibercon...less gas and bloating. In our area not all stores carry it. But most can get it in the next day if you ask for it.Over the past few months there have not seem to be a lot of posts on it.The caltrate has been working for many. It worked great for my d, but after a few days it became c. Haven't had that problem with Equalactin


----------



## lana (Dec 15, 2004)

The response I heard about Equalactin in the earlier posting scares me...is it dangerous?


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Not to get too graphic, here, but I'm a D type, and Equalactin firmed things up to the consistency and stickiness of roofing tar. I have similar results from most types of fiber supplements.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2000)

I have been using Equalactin too and I am very happy with the results. I now eat one at night and my stools are very bulked up. I was chewing two but became a bit constipated nono that is the wrong word....I did not have a bowel movement for two days but I was not constipated.one day in the car I felt that feeling of D and I chewed two and went on about my business of the day. I love it but want to try Fiber con because it is cheaper.oohhhh it does give me gas but it is easy to let it out. It is not a painful gas. Anyday without D and popping Immodium is a gooodd day!I recommend it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2000)

I am curious as to whether or not you can take something to control the gas along with the Equalactin....Like maybe Gas-X? My mama and I both suffer from IBS.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

I think you can. Ask the pharmacist, he should know about interactions.


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I've been using equalactin for about a year or more with good results. I find it is not as binding as immodium. Re the gas, I've tried Phazyme with moderate results but my doctor suggested I try charcoal tablets. I haven't done that yet, so far the gas is not a major problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2000)

I took a handfull of equalactin one day and sprinkled them on a big bowl of bran flakes.WOW!! let me tell ya, my body didn't know what to do. one minute I was plugged like Hoover dam. The next minute the dam had broken and the floods came. My hynie was glowing redder than a transmitter towers anti-aircraft blinkin' beacon and It felt like my colon was hanging out getting beat up by a boxing kangaroo. for my money, Equalactin was a real mind scrambler and the best high for me ever. Now, me and my stoner friends pop a few Equalactin and fiber pills and see who can stay out of the can the longest. What a contest, I've made 200 bucks already. Equalactin is totally cool.


----------

